# how to put cassette tapes on CD's?



## naeem2 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi,
I have my cassette player now delivering sound to and out my computer speakers. My neighbor says my Windows XP Media Player will allow me to use this audio input to create files for burning to CD.
If anyone can give instuctions on this....thanks.
My neighbor gave me a small disc that contains "Cool Edit Pro" if that has anything to do with what I need.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Read this article :

http://www.techtv.com/callforhelp/howto/story/0,24330,2458726,00.html

Do you have Nero or Roxio CD Burning Software ?


----------



## naeem2 (Apr 4, 2002)

I have Nero.
Would you know if my Windows XP Media Player will convert or do I need something like MusicMatch, etc.?
Thanks


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Unfortunately I still use 98SE so do not know whether XP would be up to the task. You could follow the recommendation on the link above and d/l Musicmatch then go through the readme that accompanies it - or post again here for help configuring it for the job you want done.


----------



## naeem2 (Apr 4, 2002)

everything works, proper volume, good sound on playback, but it will only record 60 seconds and average songs are 3-5 minutes. I have searched the Windows XP Sound Recorder properties and help section and cannot find a way to change the setting to a larger length or unlimited. Thank you for any help.


----------



## RaveKid (Jun 5, 2003)

wut kinda cord would you use ? 
where would one find such a cord ?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Naeem2,

Not sure if this explains your problem - but read here :

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Q_11775718.html

Ravekid - if you read the first link posted above it tells you what cable / socket to use.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

On one of your other threads on this subject I linked a nice free program to record with. It comes with good instructions and seemed easy to use. Im wondering why it didnt work for you.

The screen shot I posted was of a recording I made with it from a cassette. It exported as a standard wave file and I put it on a CF card for a museum display I am working on. It could have been recorded on CD just as easily and played in a stereo.


----------



## naeem2 (Apr 4, 2002)

Slipe: When you said you did not use XP sound recorder, when I got to a problem beyond the "sound/volume", that you helped me with, I thought an XP user of their sound recorder in an XP thread was another choice. I wanted to learn how to use my systems features. I'll look in RSM's link and I have a quiry on MSN under "music". If these fail, I'll try audacity. Thanks


----------

